# Television Decor?



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey all,

I am having my first Halloween party the 17th. I have a big screen TV mounted to one of the walls in my living room, where the party will mainly be. 

I was hoping to find something cool to show on the screen. Maybe a candle floating around burning, or a skeleton's head. Just anything. 

Does anyone have any ideas of where I can get something like this, preferably free? Let me know! Been looking around online for a couple of hours and couldn't find much.

Edit: I have a computer, as well as a Blu-Ray and DVD player hooked up to this TV, so I can really play any type of media on it. So Screen Saver's are an option, but I haven't seen one that is really crisp and nice.


----------



## ldyaleena (Sep 18, 2008)

I got three DVD's at Halloween USA (I think they are an offshoot of Party City) for 99 cents each. One is a series of xrays, one is a skeleton hand writing phrases and the last sort of a museum thing with famous paintings "creeped" up.


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

*Mr*

Yeah, they sell those at Party City too. I got 3 of them, but the x-ray one (green) is my favorite. I just wish it was widescreen. I can stretch it, but then it looks funny. ...another cool efffect, go to Ikea or something and buy the color changing led lights and tape them to the back of your tv facing the wall. I usually run it on random, but for the party I'm gonna put it to green to go with the x-ray dvd.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

StreetScream said:


> Yeah, they sell those at Party City too. I got 3 of them, but the x-ray one (green) is my favorite. I just wish it was widescreen. I can stretch it, but then it looks funny. ...another cool efffect, go to Ikea or something and buy the color changing led lights and tape them to the back of your tv facing the wall. I usually run it on random, but for the party I'm gonna put it to green to go with the x-ray dvd.


Really? I didn't see them on their website!


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know how your party city is laid out, but at mine, on the end aisle of halloween stuff, near the register is a dvd display... about 6' tall by 2 dvd's wide. I'm sure your store has them somewhere, just ask. Btw, I'm in Sacramento, CA


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Wasn't at the Party City near me (Glen Allen, VA). Nor the Spirit Store.

Anyone have any other ideas? I'd really like something like this!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You could rip and burn scenes from horror movies and fill up a disk to play on the TV.


----------



## xkwisit (Sep 12, 2009)

I bought some old horror movies at Walmart in the $5 bin to play on my TV during the party. I'm not putting the sound on just the video. But I got some Alfred Hitchcock movies in that bin I thought would be cool for ambience.


----------



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

We usually have The Nightmare Before Christmas playing on our tv. Kind of a tradition like we have A Christmas Story playing on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Running any old black and white horror movies without sound works well - that is what we do for our party. 

There is also the Hallowindow, which I believe you can download from his site or order the dvd. It is awesome. Hallowindow - Mark Gervais

There is also one of our site sponsors, the really cool BigScreamTV - Welcome to LightForm Productions, Inc.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I really like the horror movies idea. I'm debating on what movie(s) to use. My condo is tiny (Kitchen/Living Room, tiny hallway, 2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom). So what movie I choose will really set the mood with all my other decorating. My decorations are more along the scary side.

I like the idea of Nightmare Before Christmas, but it wouldn't keep the scary decorating together. But I still love this movie!

So far I've come up with these choices: Silent Hill, Quarantine, The Strangers. Any good horror movie ideas?


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

You could always make a frame to fit around it, drape some cheesecloth over one side and have some type of haunted gallery playing on the screen. Be great if you could do something along the lines of the changing portraits from Disney's Haunted Mansion


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

when a stranger calls would be cool to decorat or It that would be even cooler. but if its for kids then the haunted mansion

-BYH


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the idea of having something spooky playing on the TV but here is what we've been doing the past couple of years and our guests love it. We have a big screen TV and at our Halloween party we always have a slide show running on it (currently at 616 photos). The pictures are from any gathering that we have had with our friends. Of course there are a lot of pictures from our past halloween parties.  While no one just sits there and watches the TV it's fun when people all of the sudden recognize themselves and remember how much we always have.


----------



## toyjunkie (Oct 18, 2008)

Zeltino said:


> So far I've come up with these choices: Silent Hill, Quarantine, The Strangers. Any good horror movie ideas?


I like Silent Hill.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Silent Hill is a fantastic movie to have playing because it's so visually creepy! The only drawback is that it's easily distracting to the rest of the party - viewers are going to get sucked in to the film because it's so weird. You could put subtitles on, though.

I'm doing the same thing for the party I'm throwing this year, but I'm playing old black and white horror flicks. The original Dracula and Frankenstein are perfect films because many of them are silent anyway. The story lines are simple and you don't really get distracted by them because everybody knows the story. And some of the old horror movies are just comical because the special effects are so cheesy! Really good, classic stuff  [and the lack of color makes it less distracting as well - it really just ends up being ambiance]

You can also rip certain scenes from movies and throw them all onto one DVD and put it on loop.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

zeltino, I have an extra dvd from party city - not sure which effect it has on it because there are a ton on them but I would be happy to send it to you. PM me with your address and I will send it off!


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

don't mean to spam, but also...

If the old horror movies didn't sound appealing, here are some good general Halloween movies to have playing:

--Ginger Snaps (two huge thumbs up, one of my favs)
--Psycho (Alfred Hitchcock)
--Trick 'r Treat (it just came out on DVD and I saw it the other day - great Halloween movie, but maybe scan it first just to make sure it'll fit your party - there are some icky, bloody scenes!)
--Hocus Pocus (cute and classic)
--Gremlins
--Urban Legend
--Scream (classic!)
--Practical Magic
--The Covenant
--The Craft
--House on Haunted Hill (1959 version)


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used the one of the best movies for Halloween running in the background on TV before... Nightmare Before Christmas.

For a screensaver... this is a FANTASTIC one.. you can download a sample
It is a HAUNTED HOUSE... with creepy sounds even. The better vid card.. the better it looks. Has crows flying, a ghost, and an errie house in a graveyard.
Haunted House 3D Screensaver


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Holy Smiter said:


> I have used the one of the best movies for Halloween running in the background on TV before... Nightmare Before Christmas.
> 
> For a screensaver... this is a FANTASTIC one.. you can download a sample
> It is a HAUNTED HOUSE... with creepy sounds even. The better vid card.. the better it looks. Has crows flying, a ghost, and an errie house in a graveyard.
> Haunted House 3D Screensaver


Oh wow! I am totally digging this Holy Smiter. Thanks so much to everyone who's aided me . I have so many ideas now! And not enough Televisions .


----------

